
Amazon profit slumps 77 percent as costs surge, shares fall - doctorshady
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-results-idUSKBN1AC339
======
mtgx
Is Bezos biting off more than he can chew? Until a few years ago Amazon wasn't
profitable but it was living within its means, and just re-investing whatever
profit it made. Has Bezos stopped using that strategy in favor of a much more
aggressive "going big or going home" investing strategy?

------
jxramos
I was speculating about cost cutting earlier last week when we received a
shipment of vitamins in a glass bottle that didn't survive shipment. The box
was unusual in its length, and the cardboard was thinner than normal, both
outliers from the happy Prime boxes that previously dominated shipments.

------
Powerofmene
I wonder how much this comes down to Alexa and all the advertising/promotions
that surrounded their AI?

I don t think we will see this often repeated so I would not stress over this
one report.

------
jernejzen
I am too lazy to check the details, but this info goes directly opposite to
Bezos overtaking Gates as the richest dude on the world.

